# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Krijimet e mia në gjuhë të huaj

## Darzana

We meet unentanional
             by our eyes
             giving me sign of tears
             felling you from distance  
             I colud 'nt  say anything
             just take me  baby
             I heard the word  straight in my ear
             where ?
             how?
             when?
             No answer 
           no coment.

----------


## angert

je  vet mrekullijja  nes e aq bukur e njeh anglishten dhe krijon edhe ne  gjuh angleze  darzana  pershendetjet e mija  jam krenar per njerz  shqiptar qe arrijn edhe ne  gjuh te huaja te shkruajn

----------


## murik

> je  vet mrekullijja  nes e aq bukur e njeh anglishten dhe krijon edhe ne  gjuh angleze  darzana  pershendetjet e mija  jam krenar per njerz  shqiptar qe arrijn edhe ne  gjuh te huaja te shkruajn


mikesha me siper nuk ka mare as mundimin te beje korrigjimet e shumta ortografike.

----------


## Darzana

Murik  te flm ,per  komentin tende ndaj poezis time ,athere komentin eshte dashur ta qosh deri  ne fund gabimet, jane te evitueshme...... Ndersa  ty angerti te flm qe morre nje cikes kohe per te me lexuar  vargjet e mija.

     I wish

I wish my hands reached the sky

   to fly with birds
   I wish to take the pain way
   able to heal the  illnes
   I know it is not enough
   to wish two things 
   another time "I will wish more...

----------


## angert

rendesi ka  darzana ,teksti permbajtja ,gabimet verrtet ma vone mund te permirsohen,e  di ngapak gjuhen angleze ,duke qenë shum i lodhur nga jeta ,ma teper nuk munda ta mesoj ,ngapak e di edhe frengjishten ,ndersa gjermanishten e njoh shum mirë kroatishten sllovenishten poashtu dhe ngapak turqishten,dhe italishten  thjesht i kam mesuar ngapak per nevoja te mija ,por ehst verrtet pasuri darzana.kur njeriu flet anglisht  te lakmoj dhe te uroj  sidomos shkrimi dhe krijimtarija ne gjuhe te huaja ,esht fenomen ,krenari per ne    keshtu ju tregojm te huajve s  e,kush jemi ne ,ehde pse ata me  gjith forcen pepriqen  qe imazhin per ne ta paraqesin te keq ,por kjo ehst poeshtersi ,shqiptari ehst  shum i mbreht dhe intelegjent ne pergjithsi  ehst dhurat e perendisë ,dhe un mendoj s e me ane te diturisë dhe ngritjes  e bashkimit ,tonë kombtarë do te krijojm  qendra te forta miqsije ura te forta lidhjesh ,qe pastaj nuk do te mundin ma amriqt e,tanë me i keputë.
Gbimet ortografike qe thot ky ,bashkatdhetari ynë ,ndoshta ehst një vrejtje e shendoshë ,bukur shum,besoj s e darzana  do ti permirsoj,vrejtja per gabimet esht ,dashamirsi  ,edhe un kam  ba gabime ne te shkruar,kjo nuk me falet,sepse nuk i kam rrespektuar rregullat si duhet,por ket  e kam ba,pa dahsje thjesht nga ngutija e tepert per t e nxanë pastaj termine tjera ,jam aq i ngarkuar ne jetë me temrine  e orare sa q enuk di as vet se  si ia dal jetes,me kto ngarkesa,plus shkrimeve ne forume e tjera obligimeve.
rendesi ka  darzana qe ti shkruan ne nje  gjuhë te huaj,brezi yne intelegjent  shqiptar me pelqen  shum  shum kur shoh krijime ne gjuhë te huaj kjo ehst aftesi e jona  si komb,te tilla perpjekje kam pas ba un dikur,por nuk me eci sepse ishte veshtir edhe pse do te dilja mbanë por sigurisht me gabime ,patjeter,megjithat perjekja per te shkruar ne gjuhen sllovene ne ,gazeten e burgut,qe ka qen per afro dy mij t e burgosur ku un kam shkruar ne gjuhen slloevene esht cilsuar shum lart dhe esht vlersuar,ma vone e kam nderpre ,per shkaqe tjera,  por ne anglisht sikur te kisha dite nuk e  kisha nderpre ,un     ekam nje djal vllau qe  enjeh anglishten tamam si anglez i lindur  dhe shkruan e perkthen filma ne prishtinë,perkthen filma amerikan  ,dhe botror nga  gjuha angleze ,pastaj i komenton  ne gazet,aq bukur i perkthen  filmat sa qe  esht vet qudija,mevjen keq 
qe nuk e sht poet krijues aq i pasur ehst nga fjalori ne shqip dhe ne anglisht,dhe para pak kohe ka qen  i ftuar ne vjen nga kinematografia  e filmit per perkthime dhe i ehst pranbuar tash nje  film aty.
ka qen i ftuar edhe ne shum parlamente ,te rijve neer europ,dhe esht i talentuar,me vjen  shu mire per gjeneratat ,ju pergezoj dhe shpesh kur e shoh
kombin tim duke  qen i zoti dhe te rijt me intelekt t e,mbreht me mbushen syt me lot nga emocionet s epikrisht per ket  ideal kam vujatur.
rinin e dua shum dhe kam shum brenga per ta ,kam deshirë  qe atyre te ju krijohen kushte per  ardhmeri ,jemi komb shum i zgjuar,qe nga antika deri me sot na esht ndalauar shkolla as latini as bizanti as turku pesqind vjet nuk na kan lanë as edhe nje germ  shqip me shkru,tmerrohem kur  e,mendoj qfar ndalese shekullore,nuk e marr me te akceptuar ket fakt trishtues !si mundet pa asnje meshir ti behet ky krim? nje populli krjetsisht te pafajshem!;;;;;;;;;dhe edhe fjalet  burimore ilire  qe kan  SHKRU,merre me mend ne at kohe ,jan deformuar dhe;pervetsuar prej helenve romakve sllaveve etj pushtues;;;;;;;  mbetem pa tekst nga keto barbarizma  dhe shtypje kanibaleske .
sikur te kishim ne shkollat me kohe telira  ku do te ishim sot,ne jemi mbi mesatarja
e intelegjences ne europ prandaj na kan zili per shkak te shprehurit dhe aftesive,
lehtesis  si si i meosjm  gjuhet ehuaja dhe si doktorojm  shpejt neper univesitete.
mbi te vite s akam ndejt ne burg,tmerrsisht ne at kohe ju pengonte universiteti i prishtines ,dhe sa her binte ajo teme  gjuanin gur e dru mbi arsimin tonë  ;shqip
mbi gjuhen edukaten dhe kulturen tonë ,na kan dasht te shuar krejtsisht ineksistent ose shpellor ,qe te tallen me ne  qe te gjuajn ne mishin  gjueti  defrimi.
Ngatrrohesha me ta dhe thosha ,po si ka mundesi ,ju pengon ,shtypi shqip ju pengon bibloteka universitare ne prishtin ,ju pengon krijimtarija shqip,ju pengon  edhe qdo lojtar q e luan mirë qe eSht shqiptar,pasi q e ne at kohe prishtina luante futboll mire dhe i deklasonte ekipet jugosllave ne prishtine,por jasht prishtine  ia merrnin lojet me hile e shovenizem,nga jeta ime kam pa shum,dhe kam per te thenë  aq shum,sa qe vagonet do i kisha mbushur,por nuk po  zgJatem,e kupttoj se  populli im ehst  shum intelegjent kjo me kenaq  shum,une jam shum i informuar per shumqka sepse i kam perjetuar drejt e ne kurriz praktikë kjo gJeniale,tjeter esht te ndegjosh e tjeter te perjetosh direkt prandaj,e vetmja  rruge esht perparimi dhe emancipimi ynë  sidomos arsimimi,dhe njohurija,uniteti me njeri tjetrin.
Per ty  kam rrespekt darzana ,une kam pa edhe krijues tjerë  qe krijojn ne anglisht,dhe jam emocionuar ;te -krijosh ne anglisht ,verrtet ata q e'krjojn ne anglisht un kisha propozuar te shkruajn nJe liber ,edhepse edhe ne forum mire esht por ata  jan njerz te talentuar ,krijuesit ne  gjuhe te huaj pra.
sidomos  shqiptari qe  e ne gjiuhen angleze  eSht i afte te krijoj qe te ua bej me dije botrorve per  gjithqka  s e kush jemi ne e qka jemi ne te verrtet ,sepse  armiqt na kan paraqit  si nJerz te keqij e ku ta di un.
Me kujtohet njeher me nje hungarez nje  bisedë ketu ne gjermani,por un kam ndejt me shum t e huaj darzana edhe kam punuar me ta,me  tha troq te them te drjeten nuk kam besuar s e shqiptart mund te ken dije kaq te holla kam pas krejtsisht paragjykime tjera keshtu me kan thene  edhe sllovakt,qekt,polakt,italiant grekt,e boShnjkat ekroat q e;kam punuar me ta ketu ne gjermani.
 Per ne mendojn keq dhe jan te bindur keq ;  mbrapsht por un e  di s e populli im eSht talent i rralle  dhe esht brilant ne birgjet e adriatikut,nuk deShten me na lanë me u zhvillu edhe sot na pengojnë. nUK KAM KOMENT PER KETO PADREJSI 
te pasppjegueshme sa larg shkon e keqja deri ne asgjesim te nnje populli.
Darzana u zgjata pak por  me fal,shkruaj edhe shqip  gjuhen e nënës ,por edhe anglisht nese mundesh,pse jo  ,per qdo talent qe ka prirje njeriu mund te shkruaj.
Me ka pelqyer ketu edhe nje forumiste diana qe perkthente nga frengjishtja  quhet diana ,pergezime  per ju ,por un kam pa  vertet  shum te ri tash  q enjohin shelqyeshem gjuht  huaja dhe mund te jen te dobishem per  kombin tonë bravo rini ,talent  buriimor.  ATDHEU YNE ESHT I BUKUR PLOT ME  FLORE E FAUNA DHE KA 
KRIJU NJE BRUM INTELEGJENT  SHUM TE MBREHT  ju pergezoj dhe ju pershendes   ju dua  dhe ju kerkoj  deshiroj suksese.
ndoshta jam  emocional se mua me ehst ndaluar shkollimi,dhe me jan ba njimij te zeza kam qen i etur  shum per shkollim por shkaqet politike me kan nderpre,qeshtja e atdheut,prandaj kur shohim breza qe shkollohen sot ne  kcejm deri ne qiell prej gezimi.   Un quditem me ministrat e arsimit ne shtetin tone pse ata  nuk vrapojn ma shum dhe arsimit ti japin peprarsi  sikur te isha un me emocinet emija do te isha pervjedh  te koridori i shkolles  dhe kur t ekisha pa ndonje nxenes  duke marre noten  me te mire do te kisha vrapuar neper koridor nga gezimi si nje femij  per nje dhurat  ashtu jam i djegur per kombin tim q ete  shoh ne majat botrore me larta me kultur e  tzhvillim.

me falni q epo emocionohem por un jam edhe  ne moshe  dhe  keni  arsye per moshen time ne jemi gjenerat  tjeter ,qe  jemi pervlu ne shpirt per nji troh arsim
si i eturi per uje si i urituri per buk dhe na ka mbet ky ves tash nuk hiqet

PERSHENDETJE DARZANA PERSHENDETJE FORUMIST  SHQIPTAR POR TI MOS U DESHPRO DARZANA SE AKRIJON BUKUR PER GABIMET ORTOGRAFIKE  RREGULLOHEN ATO  TE FALA NGA ANGERT

----------


## murik

Meqenese perton te korrigjosh krijimin tend,atehere nuk ka problem,po ta korrigjojme ne te tjeret.


We met unintentional
by our eyes
giving me sign of tears
felling you from distance 
I couldnt say anything
just take me baby
I heard the word straight in my ear
where ?
how?
when?
No answer 
no comment

----------


## Darzana

Murik te flm shum per korigjimin e poezis time. Po shkrova ndonje tjeter ndoshta nuk priton te besh kontrollimin e  gabimeve ortografike. Edhe njehere te  flm shum . 
                   Shendet paq.

----------

